# Who uses a mesh top?



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm conflicted about whether to try and install a mesh top or not. Who uses one? I had intended to leave the top of my reef tank open which makes inserting all the cords and equipment and probes easier, but is it better to cover the top surface with mesh? Or is that really only to stop fish suicide? (I plan to stay away from fish that have reputations for being jumpers.) Does clear mesh cut down significantly on the light level?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no not hugely i would use it i use glass tho


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My brother used a mesh top for his fresh water, it worked fine. Not as nice looking as a glass top would be, but it worked.


----------

